# ripperX 2.8.0 compile



## aikizen (May 22, 2018)

hi,
i try to compile ripperX 2.8 but apparently there have a problem with glibc :

```
Making all in src
g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I.. -I/usr/local/include -DG_LOG_DOMAIN=\"ripperX\"  -DLOCALEDIR=\""/usr/local/share/locale"\"  -DDATAROOTDIR=\""/usr/local/share"\"  -I/usr/local/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/local/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/local/lib/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/cairo -I/usr/local/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -I/usr/local/include/libdrm -I/usr/local/include/libpng16 -I/usr/local/include/harfbuzz -I/usr/local/include/gdk-pixbuf-2.0 -I/usr/local/include/atk-1.0 -D_THREAD_SAFE -pthread -I/usr/local/include/taglib  -I/usr/local/include  -g -O2 -MT ripper_encoder_manipulation.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ripper_encoder_manipulation.Tpo -c -o ripper_encoder_manipulation.o ripper_encoder_manipulation.c
In file included from ./features.h:389:0,
                 from ./pty.h:20,
                 from ripper_encoder_manipulation.c:52:
./gnu/stubs.h:8:27: fatal error: gnu/stubs-64.h: No such file or directory
 # include <gnu/stubs-64.h>
                           ^
compilation terminated.
*** Error code 1
```

i don't know how solution this...
BR,
AikiZen


----------



## SirDice (May 22, 2018)

I suggest you use the package: audio/ripperx

Handbook: 4.4. Using pkg for Binary Package Management


----------

